# Roll it Over, Lay Down, and Get Back In - PA Re-Entry



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

We all know what happened last week. It was terrible news. We all hope we don't wake to news like that again. But you know what, it's now yesterdays news and it will happen again.

In the days following the loss of two kayakers, there was lots of talk about safety and the importance of practicing. Guys were talking of having get-togethers to practice safety techniques etc, which is great, but will it happen?

About 50% of the membership across the various forums haven't even bothered to write a single post, and based on conversations with many yakkers over the time I've been involved, it'd be my guess that 90% haven't practiced capsize and re-entry. You don't need big get-togethers to do it. Pick a good day, get into chest deep water where you can stand if you need to, and practice.

I have been involved in four incidents where guys have fallen out of their yaks. Not one of these guys were able to climb back aboard and needed assistance. That's a 100% fail. Please don't find out in an emergency that you can't get back in.

I did a video yesterday to demonstrate capsizing and re-entering the Pro Angler. It cost me my iPhone as it turns out dry bags aren't so dry. I hope it was worth it.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

did a similar video (which is on youtube too) myself over 2 years ago in the PA. You could have used that and saved your iPhone the soaking if you wanted to.


----------



## tomstorm (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, some informative vids there. It's one thing to watch it, but we shoud all be competent on re-entry. I'll be practicing this once it warms up.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice start. Now do it in a surf zone and or in windy conditions, to get an idea of what conditions your more likely to fall out in.

Still need to do a course with a qualified instructor to do it well and with confidence.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

nice.
bummer about the phone.

heres my 2 from earlier in the year.
interestingly, paul (the fishin electrician) found it harder to get on the rear of the viking nemo, although i guess the height of the gunnels on a pa almost rules out side entry.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

good reminder Darren. Pity about the iphone.

I note that you have a couple of high scotty mounts on the sides of your yak - these are what I reckon are really dangerous, they are just made for catching yourself on if you did tip over in nasty conditions. I note that you also caught your feet on the bungees a couple of times, these 'snag points' are also worth looking at as you can easily get caught on one of these during a tumble (especially when you add in a few rods, tackle etc etc). However looks like the PA has a nice ramp up the back for getting back up.

Get any water into the front hatch of the PA during that exercise? I recall YATB was surprise how much he took onboard during the few minutes his yak was upside down


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

All good stuff. Very sensible advice.

Now try it yourself, and when you're 'good' at it....


ArWeTherYet said:


> Nice start. Now do it in a surf zone and or in windy conditions, to get an idea of what conditions your more likely to fall out in.
> 
> Still need to do a course with a qualified instructor to do it well and with confidence.


Trevor


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks boys, and thanks for the other vids.

Some of the issues you picked out from the vid are exactly the reasons why you need to practice. You get to know what can happen and you are prepared for it next time.

There are plenty more things to single out if you want to be overly critical i.e. I wasn't wearing my usual fishing attire, i didn't have my cart on the back, or the esky, or fishing rods etc. But in an emegency I'd just ditch them. Simple. If it meant getting back on the yak and staying safe, then I couldn't care less about that stuff. It's replaceable.

I wanted to do it in my Kokatats yesterday. I went to the dry bag to get the car keys so I could get changed. That's when I found the phone fried. That dampened my enthusiasm, so to speak. I'll still do it, and I'll get out in some rougher weather also at some stage.

Davey, I got plenty of water in the hull. I had doubled over the bungee on the front hatch in an attempt to get a better seal. It didn't work. Here is a bit of vid of the water. I had already removed and emptied the front tub which was full.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Rhino said:


> Davey, I got plenty of water in the hull. I had doubled over the bungee on the front hatch in an attempt to get a better seal. It didn't work. Here is a bit of vid of the water. I had already removed and emptied the front tub which was full.


Sigh...

STILL can't believe that a kayak company with such an empasis on QUALITY cannot make a hatch that seals enough to stop that much water coming in. I'm sure the Revo or Adventure hatches don't allow that much water ingress, so what's the deal with the PA?


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Mine is a 2010 hull. I don't know whether they made improvements on the 2011. I know Neil (madfishman) put some other rubber seal around his front tub. I'll have to ask him how that worked out.

On the iPhone - I made an appointment with Apple today and I'm happy to say that they looked after me better than I could have expected. It would seem that they are the Hobie of the I.T/Phone world.

Honesty is indeed the best policy 

I drove passed Altona Beach on the way home today and saw one of the young guys (JesseJaay) practicing re-entries. That's what the video was all about.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Nice start. Now do it in a surf zone and or in windy conditions, to get an idea of what conditions your more likely to fall out in.


Just for the record, the four incidents I was involved in where guys had fallen out and couldn't get back in all happened on flat water in good conditions.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Rhino,

I have not practiced this. False sense of confidence I would suggest.

Never thought of climbing on from the back. Thanks to your video I know that now. Much appreciated.

Will endeavour to get that practice in next time I get out on my yak


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

BigGee said:


> Rhino said:
> 
> 
> > I drove passed Altona Beach on the way home today and saw one of the young guys (JesseJaay) practicing re-entries. That's what the video was all about.
> ...


I'm happy to say that it was. When I got my new phone back online a text message came through from this young bloke letting me know that he was going down in the afternoon to practice.


----------



## herbie (May 31, 2010)

Thats an awesome result daz. Even if you only help one person it has done its job.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

herbie said:


> Thats an awesome result daz. Even if you only help one person it has done its job.


X 2


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Davey G said:


> Rhino said:
> 
> 
> > Davey, I got plenty of water in the hull. I had doubled over the bungee on the front hatch in an attempt to get a better seal. It didn't work. Here is a bit of vid of the water. I had already removed and emptied the front tub which was full.
> ...


That is the single reason I do not have a PA anymore. I spend most of my time fishing at sea and got sick of having to bail 20+ litres of water out of the hull after going through some rough water or through bommies etc where I got water over the front hatch area. The Adventure hull lets ZERO water into the hull in the same situations.


----------

